# DIY Prefilter



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

This is a custom prefilter that I am making for my 18 gallon tank. Going to go to TAP plastics and have them make it for me this weekend. Thought I would share the drawings in case someone else was looking for something similar.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Seems to me you posted this quite some time ago. Did you ever get it built?

I have never understood the design or why you would want one like the diagram.

Bob :?


----------



## panaque (Jan 21, 2004)

If I am correct, this is for an in the tank application and will have a tube inside the prefilter that siphons into the main filter. The reason this is such a good idea is it skims off the surface water which contains the majority of impurities in the water. It is also a good idea for an intake for a canister filter since it wont allow the tank to completely drain in case of a seal or something going out on the cannister. Nice work and thanks for the info on the hood as well.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, its just like a pre-filter that comes with a wet/dry filter just that it is much smaller. Another benefit to the above is that it keeps the water level up high. Its for smaller tanks,


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Thank for your design...

now my thinking is that if you curve corner the front panel...that you would need slightly longer front panel right? say if you wanted it 2 x 4 x 2..... then you might need it a lil longer than 8 inches? is that correct or 8 is fine? 

also, how do you mark and know exactly where to make the bend to be accurate enough so that the edges of the front panel are flush after you are done...


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

That makes sense. I figured I would leave it the the guys at TAP plastic to figure out all the details. I still haven't gone to get a quote or do the project.


----------

